# Filter Flow Strong For Betta In 5 Gallon



## Peterthebetta (May 14, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong area, I'm new, and I'm know to do that, but anyway, on with the story.
I just got my Top Fin 5.5 Aquarium, the filter seems pretty slow, but not for a betta. It's a Top Fin 10 filter, how can I reduce the flow rate??


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. 

Filter too strong for a Betta, heh, most filters are too strong for any Betta. You can reduce the current of the filter by getting some aquarium sponge and shoving it in the intake tube of the filter or, by placing it securely at the output of the filter/waterfall. That's what I did with my AquaClear 20 filter.


----------



## Peterthebetta (May 14, 2012)

Micho said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Filter too strong for a Betta, heh, most filters are too strong for any Betta. You can reduce the current of the filter by getting some aquarium sponge and shoving it in the intake tube of the filter or, by placing it securely at the output of the filter/waterfall. That's what I did with my AquaClear 20 filter.


How would I put it in the filter I have


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

1) Pretty sure you can remove the tubing, it's two pieces, correct? Take it off and shove a piece of aquarium sponge in there, this will reduce the intake and reduce the output of the filter greatly.

2) Or you can just shove a piece of aquarium sponge right there. It'll reduce the output by a lot as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Well, this was useful to me! I've been thinking about getting a Betta, but I'm doing my research first. Having not had a full aquarium (only fishbowls) or my own Betta, I'm quite clueless! After reading a lot about filters too strong for bettas, I was worried about a filter coming with a 5 gallon kit being too strong. Now, I know what to do if that's the case  Thanks!


----------

